# Classy eyes with red lips



## nunu (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey everyone!
Seems like i'm bombarding you with tutorials! sorry about that but i've been getting some requests and i'm on holliday so i thought i might as well do them!
This tutorial was requested by blondesRbetter. I'm going for this look







What i used:
FACE: Studio finish concealer, Studio tech foundation, Blot pressed powder and Margin powder blush.

EYES: UDPP, Painterly paint pot, 
Smoking eyes quad: Next to nothing, Satin taupe, Showstopper, Smoking.
Magic dust es. Blacktrack fluidline, feline kohl power and Maybeline intense xxl mascara.

LIPS: Vaseline, Cherry lip pencil, Russian red lipstick and Pluse luxe plushglass.






I start off with a cleansed and moisterised face aka the naked face (eeek)






Now i get all of my face stuff ready.






Studio tech foundation, blot pressed powder and Studio finish concealer.
First I apply my concealer under my eyes using the 242 brush. Then I apply the foundation using my 190 brush and then i buff in the pressed powder using the 182 kabuki brush and lastly i prime my lips with vaseline.
It's important to prime the lips because russian red is a matte so you need your lips to be soft.

Face all done!






Now i get my trusty UDPP and apply it all over my eyelid and blend it into my crease.






Now i get my painterly paint pot and the 249 brush (you can use beigeing shadestick instead if you like)






I apply it onto my eyelid 






Now i get the smoking eyes quad and the 213 brush. I will use Next to nothing es which is the colour the brush is on.






I apply next to nothing to the inner corner of my lid.











Now i will use the same brush (wipe off the excess) and use satin taupe es (the colour the brush is on).






I load my brush with satin taupe and apply it to the outer corner of my lid. I blend the two colours together so that there won't be any harsh lines.











Now i get the 217 brush and Showstopper eyeshadow (colour the brush is on)






I apply this colour to my crease. I pat it on first and then use circular and wind wiper motion.











Now i get the 219 brush and smoking es( brush is on it)






I use it to line my lower lashline. You can also use it to define your outer v but i'm rubbish at that.






Now i get my highlighter stuff ready. Magic dust eyeshadow from the barbie collection and my 219 and 224 brush






I apply it to my browbone using the 224 brush and i also use the 219 to apply it to my tear duct.
Then i blend everything together using the 224 brush.











Now I get the 266 brush Blacktrack fluidline, Feline kohl power and my mascara ready






I line my upper lashline with black track fluidline using the 266 brush. Then i line my water line with feline kohl power and finish off with mascara!











Eyes all done!! Not much left now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I get the 116 brush and Margin blush.






I apply Margin onto my cheekbones lightly.






I get my lip stuff ready. Cherry lip pencil, Russian red lisptick and Plus Luxe Plushglass.






I firstly line my lips with the lip liner and then dab the lipstick onto my lips. Keep a few wet q-tips handy at this point to wipe off any lipstick that is outside your lips. I then put the gloss over it and I'm done.

Please note you can use clear gloss over it. I only put gloss on top because russian red has a matte finish.











I really hope you guys like this tutorial and that you have found it helpful.
CC is most welcome
xoxo


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 2, 2008)

Very pretty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I love it!!!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 2, 2008)

You're super cute! I love all your tuts. You certainly do a great job


----------



## nunu (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you sooo much girls! you are soo sweet <333


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic tutorial.  What a gorgeous look!  Your eyes are so beautiful.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nunu!  I loved this look on you!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 2, 2008)

Love those lips.


----------



## ecberger (Jan 2, 2008)

*bear hugs nunu* AHHH!
i love it babe!
im going to MAC in a couple of days and im going to try and find similar colors for all of this if they dont ahve hte quad anymore.
i absolutely love this, esp. on you!
thanks so much hun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<3
xoxoxoxox


----------



## nunu (Jan 2, 2008)

thank you soo much! I'm glad you liked it!! 
xoxo


----------



## frocher (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Jan 2, 2008)

thank you soo much!!!
<33


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 2, 2008)

Very pretty and classy, Nunu!!  I love your tutorials!


----------



## iheartangE (Jan 2, 2008)

I love this!  You have such beautiful eyes-and I just love the way you did them with the quad!  And of course I love anything that involves using red lipstick


----------



## nunu (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks girls


----------



## izza (Jan 2, 2008)

Gorgeous look and a very helpful tutorial. Thanks a lot!


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 2, 2008)

I love this look! Im gonna have to try it thanks!


----------



## nunu (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks


----------



## lethaldesign (Jan 2, 2008)

Great tutorial! I love the elegance of the eyes, very pretty combo with the red lips.


----------



## delidee32 (Jan 2, 2008)

You look gorgeous, thanks for the tutorial


----------



## nunu (Jan 2, 2008)

thank you


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 2, 2008)

You have such gorgeous, "bedroom" eyes, and you're rockin'
the red lips!  Fantastic tutorial!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 3, 2008)

very cool, i love this look on you!


----------



## nunu (Jan 3, 2008)

thank you girls soo much! I'm glad you like it


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 3, 2008)

i luv red lips on you....very hot!!


----------



## nunu (Jan 3, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## jt1088 (Jan 4, 2008)

i liiiike!


----------



## nunu (Jan 4, 2008)

glad you do!


----------



## Pamcakes (Jan 4, 2008)

You have amazing eyes!


----------



## nunu (Jan 4, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## breathless (Jan 7, 2008)

*thumbs up* i never would of paired a red lip with a pinkish / purple eye. but, it definitely looks gorgeous!


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 9, 2008)

wow! This is a gorgroes look on you!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 10, 2008)

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shorty (Jan 10, 2008)

Loving it, very similar to my everday looks, Im a lip girl during the days and an aye girl on the nights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like how you call cotton buds Qtips for the american audience


----------



## nunu (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
thanks!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shorty* 

 
_Loving it, very similar to my everday looks, Im a lip girl during the days and an aye girl on the nights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like how you call cotton buds Qtips for the american audience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## entipy (Jan 12, 2008)

Great tut and GORGEOUS look!!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 12, 2008)

wow ur so beautiful and luv ur skills!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful! Red lips really suit you!


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Jan 14, 2008)

*i loved the colour of the shadows .. nice blenging too ! thx :}*


----------



## nunu (Jan 27, 2008)

thank you lovelies!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 27, 2008)

Nunu, I LOVE this tutorial.  You look soooo gorgeous, and it's easy to follow!


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 27, 2008)

You look SO fabulous! Thanks for sharing this look with us. =)


----------



## nunu (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 28, 2008)

an amazing tut! u look gorgeous Nora


----------



## nunu (Jan 28, 2008)

thank you, that is so sweet of you


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 29, 2008)

this is fabulous! you've beefed up your skills lately. i'm loving it. your eyes and red lips are gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks!!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jan 29, 2008)

Holy crap!!!! This is STUNNING!  My favorite of yours by far!


----------



## nunu (Feb 1, 2008)

awww thank you!!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 5, 2008)

Woah, that lipstick really suits you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x great tut.


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_i luv red lips on you....very hot!!_

 
AGREE!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Feb 6, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------

